# مكتب خدمات تجارية في الصين (ادوات كمبيوتر , اكسسورات كمبيوتر)



## jim2099 (6 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الراغبين في شراء ادوات كمبيوترات ,اكسسورات كمبيوتر , ملاحقات كبيوتر التواصل معي علي العنوان:
[email protected]
او 
008613808433317


----------

